# THIS IS NEW....



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2016)

Even though I replying to a post and using the "Reply With Quote" option, this popped up...







...and after I added some more letter, it still prevented me from posting.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't have a such trouble. All works fine.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2016)

I got that pop up on this page...http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/51d-quot-creamers-dream-quot-44192-3.html#post1238925 I just tried the "Reply With Quote" option again and got the same pop up. Had no problems posting on this thread. Also getting a lot of 503s.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

Really no problem with posting there. Try to log out and reset the browser cache. Then log in again and check if it works.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2016)

Did as requested. However, when I went back to the above link, again hitting the "Reply With Quote" button, I noticed that I was placed in the middle of the quote and not at the end. This was probably what the problem was. All good now, thanks.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

OK.

My cursor was set at the beginning of the quote while I hit the *Reply With Quote* button of your post above. So it is not a problem methinks.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 13, 2016)

Hmmm that is strange...
http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/announcements/website-maintenance-january-15th-10am-utc-5-a-44482.html

To get rid of 503 errors and other issues.


----------

